

Ask HN: How do you come up with ideas/topics for your essays/blog posts? - rayalez

I&#x27;ve noticed that people here are great at writing.<p>I am very inspired by pg&#x27;s essays, and I want to learn to think like that, but I don&#x27;t really know where to start looking for such interesting&#x2F;surprising ideas and topics.<p>Maybe you could share some insight on how do you come up with ideas for your posts and essays?
======
aytekin
Read books.

You can't find the interesting ideas and topics outside. They are in you. It
has to come from your knowledge and experience. For some reason, while reading
books, lots of thoughts surface. Sometimes I have to re-read pages because I
will just continue reading while thinking about something else. You can write
the thoughts down and if they are good, turn them into posts.

My guess is that since the reading is too slow compare to your thinking, it
allows you to think deeply about things and gives those thoughts an
opportunity to surface.

I think this only applies to non-fiction books though.

~~~
mkaziz
Even fiction books can be incredibly insightful, so don't just restrict
yourself to nonfiction.

------
Yadi
I don't usually blog, but I have been writing micro-blogs, which is somewhere
around 350 words or more on Quora, here is what I can tell you:

1- Always having to answer a question is important and here is why: The fact
you answer a question, means that there are more unknown things relying behind
this question that your audience don't know.

2- Try being exposing yourself to as much information as you can about! This
might sound less intuitive, but it helps alot with building perspectives and
being less biased.

3- Have an opinion and don't be afraid to actually back it up. I love it how
PG goes badass by stating things that others can't really say outloud, but
because he have all those awesomely explained examples he backs his arguments.

4- When you write, be open to critic, but don't change your style, because
after you get to have this very different style that is nourished from
different inspirations.

5- On that note, don't be afraid to write, I have no issue giving a speech in
front of 500 people, but I was scared to post something I thought of. There i
a self confidence that you build after a while when you practice writing.

Like I mentioned before, picking inspiration is very important.

My very first inspiration of writing about anything was Joseph Campbell's
book: "The Hero with thousand faces"

I still have horrible grammar mistakes, run on and verb tense issues, but it's
okay you improve over time.

------
avni000
I think it just starts with being curious about the world around you - write
about what you see and what interests you. And in the beginning write for
yourself. Don't think about audiences and reach and all of that stuff. That
will come as you find your voice and what you're passionate about writing.
Also, the most valuable posts come from the people that have had the
experiences to write about. So just living and having a diverse set of
experiences will get you great material to write about. Most of all, don't try
to sound like anyone but yourself. People will connect with that.

------
japhyr
As I'm working on a project, I keep an eye out for the insights that arise
which make me able to complete the project. If any of these insights are not
entirely obvious, I note them as I continue working. When the project is done,
I consider writing up a blog post about how those insights helped me complete
the project.

A good filter for whether any particular insight is worthy of a blog post: If
someone were trying to do a similar project, and their googling led them to
this post, would they be more likely to complete their project? If the answer
is yes, you've probably got a decent blog post.

------
iurisilvio
You write about what you do. Write about what you learn, not about what you
are an expert.

Honestly, I have a lot of difficult to do it. Most of the time,I suffer of
impostor syndrome. I don't want to write because I'm not an expert about the
topic. You have to ignore it and go ahead.

------
mc_hammer
write about what you are an expert about and the insights that guide you in
your busines/life/hobby/job

